# Which rangfinder should I get.



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm looking at getting a decent rangefinder. I've read through some of the other threads and still am not sure exactly what I want. I know the standard answer a few years ago was the Leica 800, so I was looking at the newer 1000. Someone else here really seemed to like the Zeiss PRF and had high praise for it too. My problem is that I'm just not sure if it makes sense for me to drop $600-650 on a rangefinder right now, so I'm also looking at a few in the $400 range, mainly the Leupold RX-1000i and the Nikon Rifle Hunter 1000.

My uses will be for hunting and for when I set up targets on some private land to practice longer distances. Realistically, I'm really only comfortable with shooting at game out to around 400yds right now, but would like to stretch that out in the future with some practice. Anyways, will the Nikon or Leupold be good enough or should I just buy the Zeiss or Leica and be done with it?

Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not sure how many rangefinders I have had. I know I have had four Bushnell, two Leica, two Nikons, and now a Nikon and a Swarovski. My hunting buddy has the Ziess.
My 1000 yard Nikon is limited to 500 to 550 yards. I would rate the Ziess and Swarovski first followed by the Leica, then the Bushnell and last the Nikon. A friend has a Leupold that he says takes forever to get a range. My Swarovski reaches further than my friends Ziess, but his Ziess does better in rain for fog.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have had a Leica CRF 1200 (hated them) and a Zeiss PRF (liked it). I would stay away from Leupold definitely, and probably Leica as well. My buddy and his cousin both have the new CRF 1600's and they are selling them. Sounds like they are having a lot of the same issues I had with my CRF 1200, just not getting reliable ranging in a lot of different conditions. I think their beam divergence is so tight it hurts them. They are very accurate, IF you can get a range back. Frustrating.....My brother has a Leupold RX1000, it's about a 400 yd RF, reliably.

Zeiss PRF's are nice. Good laser and good glass. I have compared the Bushnell Elite 1600 ARC to a PRF more than once, and the Bushy hangs with the Zeiss as far as ranging goes. The display and glass is much better in the Zeiss, if that matters to you. Personally for a sub $500 LRF, the Bushnell Elite Arc 1600 would be my only choice, especially if target shooting is one of the uses...

I have recently pre-ordered Bushnell's new 1 Mile Fusion LRF/Binos....Supposedly, they have an even better laser in them then the Elite ARC 1600's, and have greatly improved both the glass and the display compared to the old Fusions. I know the old ones had a horrible blue tint to them, but the laser in them was very good. I've been looking to consolidate my LRF and binos for a couple years now. It's a pain having both hanging around my neck all the time. I hope the new Fusions work out.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I understand not wanting to spend $600 - $700 on a rangefinder, but as someone who has bought cheap rangefinders in the past and then ultimately upgraded anyway, I'd say spend the money now, you'll save in the long run. I've had several Busnells a Leica and now a Zeiss PRF. I love the Zeiss, and I have gotten away with carrying it without binos, though I wouldn't want to do any serious glassing with just the rangefinder.

Huntin1


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Looks like I'll be going with the Zeiss. I don't want to fool around buying and exchanging them a bunch.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

My leica CRF 1600 is perfect. I have not had a single problem in dust, snow, mist, cloudy and sunny. Hot and cold it has been great. Longest range I got was a tree at 1800 some odd yds. I would buy them again in a heart beat. The Zeiss are damn nice though!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I think you'll like the Zeiss although the Leica are nice too. Hard to decide which is better. I think the Zeiss have a little better glass and get a reading a bit quicker, but the Leica are smaller and range a bit further.

Huntin1


----------

